# validity of employment visa



## Shar1969

Hi

I got employment offer from ADNOC group co. in Abu Dhabi and have got Entry Permit 
dated 12/08/2015. However, HR of ADNOC has forgot to inform about the entry permit and they have informed me today i.e 01/09/2015 that your entry permit is already issued. I understand that Entry permit is valid for 60 days i.e up to 10/10/2015. As my Notice period with my current employer is 30 days , i will be relieved from my current employer in India by 5/10/2015 and I can join ADNOC on 6/10/2015. I have few questions with regard to validity of Entry permit

1. Can I join ADNOC just 2-3 days prior to its validity ( 10/10/2015) by 6/10/2015 as i wud have only few days left 
2. Does the last validity date means that i can enter UAE by last day of validity 

3. Do i have to neter UAE atleast 10-15 days before visa validity expires ( as it seems impossible for me as they informed by just today though permit was issued 3 weeks before.

Request to respond soon.

Shar

Pl. reply immediately as i am not getting any response from HR.


----------



## Adlia2015

My understansing is you have 60 daya to enter and another 60 days to obtain resident visa since your arrival date.


----------



## rsinner

Adlia2015 said:


> My understansing is you have 60 daya to enter and another 60 days to obtain resident visa since your arrival date.


That is my understanding is as well.

The scanned copy of the entry permit should have this mentioned as well.


----------



## imac

Shar1969 said:


> ...1. Can I join ADNOC just 2-3 days prior to its validity ( 10/10/2015) by 6/10/2015 as i wud have only few days left...


yes...



Shar1969 said:


> ...2. Does the last validity date means that i can enter UAE by last day of validity...


before midnight on the 60th day from the date of issue...



Shar1969 said:


> ...3. Do i have to neter UAE atleast 10-15 days before visa validity expires ( as it seems impossible for me as they informed by just today though permit was issued 3 weeks before...


no, what you got was an entry permit and not a visa, the entry permit allows you to come to the uae and then be sponsored by your company for a residence visa... your visa is processed once you actually join after you get here... they are two different things...


----------

